# Hamsters fighting



## Marie1997

My two female robo dwarf hamsters keep fighting and they chase each other around cage. I have noticed a few bald patches/cuts on them. I don't know if I should separate them. But during the day they are always sleeping together in a little house I have for them or in the corner of the cage. They won't sleep alone. I don't know what to do. These are my first hamsters I don't know if they are play fighting or not?


----------



## Lurcherlad

I'm not sure, but I always thought hamsters were kept separate?

Am bumping this so hopefully, someone with knowledge will help/advise.

Found this on Google, if it helps:

Roborovski hamsters are social animals by nature. All social animals will play fight and also scrap for dominance. This is natural, especially as you have only just got your robos and so they are adjusting to their new cage.

However, if you do not have a large enough cage, robos can become very territorial when they reach puberty and this can result in them fighting seriously.

You need to get the biggest suitable cage. The smallest I would recommend is the Savic Rody Hamster. The Gabber Rex is ideal if you can get hold of it. Bigger is always better. You must put 2 wheels and 2 sleeping areas in the cage. Also, do not feed them in a bowl. Instead scatter their feed around the cage and they will forage for it and this prevents one robo from dominating the food bowl. These are the basic precautions when keeping dwarf hamsters and robos in particular.

Female robos are the more territorial (unlike many other animals) and so are more likely to fight than if you have males. But both can live in harmony although it is not guaranteed.

If the fighting becomes serious and the dominant robo starts to bite the rear end of the other then injuries may occur. These can be very serious and so careful watch should be made on your robos if this happens. Bloodloss for such a small animal is very dangerous. Sometimes one big fight will get it out of their systems. Sometimes they will never get on and will need to be permanently separated.

You will not see most of the interaction between your robos as they are most active at night. Even if they have had a big fight they will usually sleep together afterwards so do not assume that they are ok - always check on both robos each morning if you think they are fighting.

Robos are lovely animals and I hope yours can live happily together.

I highly recommend the forum linked below for good discussions on keeping robos and in particular difficulties with aggression and with reintroductions.

Source:

Page Not Found - Hamster Central...


----------



## Lil Miss

whats your cage set up like? ie what cage are they in? how many wheels? how do you feed them? how many water bottles? have you got a picture of the set up?

chances are they will probably need separating now, but we can look at your set up and see if theres any thing obviously wrong


----------



## Marie1997

I have a cage with three floors. I hide food around the cage but they also have food in a bowl. I have one wheel but they run around on it together happily without fighting. They have one water bottle but I've never seen them fight over it. They have lots of toys, toys that they can hide in and fun toys. They even have a sand pit they roll around in together to clean themselves they only ever seem to fight when they are running round the cage doing nothing


----------



## Lil Miss

that right there is your problem.

when housing hamsters together you need a large SINGLE LEVEL cage, extra levels encourage territorial behavior.
you also need a wheel per hamster and a water bottle per hamster, you are also better of scrapping the food dish altogether and scatter feeding


----------



## Marie1997

I think I have attached a picture of the cage. I got it from pets at home they recommended it for them both. I got them together. The fights normally start by chasing then one on top of the other. They haven't been hurting each other anymore I've been checking for cuts. The fight lasts only 30 seconds if I haven't managed to break it up in time. Is it normal for them to fight and still sleep togegher in there little house? If they are fighting for territory wouldn't they sleep separately? They are forever cuddling up and cleaning each other but when they do fight they do seem angry


----------



## Marie1997

Right now they are playing happily together on the wheel. They are my first hamsters I normally have guniea pigs but I've read books about them. I just don't understand there behaviour together


----------



## Amelia66

Once one has bitten the other enough to pull for/ break the skin it usually is downhill from there. Yes they will fight then cuddle back up together and then one day you may wake to find one dead. Sorry to be blunt but its true, your best chance is to separate them now as the one being bullied will be living quite a stressful life even if they seem fine now. It can go bad fast. 

I say this from experience as i adopted a robo that had been bullied, they had pulled all of the fur from his bum and chewed down his ears. He was quite a stressed little thing when we got him but once he had a safe haven in his cage and a stress free environment he was much better. I dont want this to happen to one of your hamsters too.


----------



## Bluefluffybirmans

You need to keep an eye on the fighting and of it gets worse separating is the only way I'm afraid. :-( little scraps and dominance fights are normal but it can escalate if they have already had a large fight.


----------

